

Ask HN: Are there successfull, ajax-heavy SaaS Apps by small teams?  - pixeloution

I use a number of SaaS platforms daily - none of them very ajax heavy (no single page app type things) other then gmail -- which certainly is not maintained by a 'small' team.<p>My experience has always been that ajax-heavy apps are more difficult to maintain, and take more developer hour to build and add features to. Maybe I'm doing it wrong.<p>Does anyone have any examples of successful, heavily ajax-based SaaS apps that are built and maintained by small teams?
======
radicalbyte
You should check out ExtJS, which has been put to stunning use by Synology in
their range of network attached storage products.

